
Complaint Department: GPT-3 Based Drill Instructor Chatbot - MorganGallant
https://complaintdept.co/
======
peeterx
Setting up a custom AI chatbot is so annoying. There are so many tools out
there but they all seem to miss a feature that you REALLY need.

Most times they all force you to pay to have that “Powered by….” imprint
removed and AI doesn’t work.

How about a done-for-you solution?

These Chatifai guys set up a simple custom chatbot in 72 hours after placing
your order!

    
    
      https://bit.ly/customchatbot

